# Some from the field in the USA



## jasonp (Feb 15, 2009)

Just browsing and found your site. First post...been herping for about 30 years here in the states. Here are just a few shots from herping around here in Texas.
Black Tailed Rattlesnake:





Texas Indigo Snake




Trans-Pecos Ratsnake




Mottled Rock Rattle Snake (C. lepidus lepidus)




Bullsnake (Pitupphis cantifer)




Mexican Milk Snake (L. annulatta)




Texas Horned Lizard (Phrynosoma cornutum)




Great Plains Ratsnake (Elaphe guttata emoryi)




Canyon Tree Frog




Texas Banded Gecko (Coleonyx brevis)




OK, I've probably made all the dial-up folks mad. Love seeing all the Aussie Snakes..wish we had some of your herps over here. Someday, I'll get over your way to do some herping/photography.
Jason


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Thanks for posting. It's always nice to see pics from the other side of the world.

Have you heard of our thorny devils (_Moloch horridus_)? They're remarkably similar in form to your Texas horned lizards.







Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

Except you need to drive over them to make blood come from their eyes! 
Keep the pics coming, I love to see herps from OS, particularly if I'm OS looking at them


----------



## souldoubt (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics, thanks for posting. I think we all like seeing other countries reptiles. Im aware that we have over half of the worlds species but do you have any monitors in Texas?

With the Mexican snake - is the saying 'red black venom lack, red yellow can kill a fellow'? what is the dangerously venomous species that looks similar to this one?


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

are u allowed to keep thorny devils in any state in australia


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome and nice photos


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

souldoubt said:


> Those are some awesome pics, thanks for posting. I think we all like seeing other countries reptiles. Im aware that we have over half of the worlds species but do you have any monitors in Texas?
> 
> With the Mexican snake - is the saying 'red black venom lack, red yellow can kill a fellow'? what is the dangerously venomous species that looks similar to this one?



Coral Snakes..though that rhym really only works for North America, In South America, corals come in all colour patterns..and they all kill you


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

bulionz said:


> are u allowed to keep thorny devils in any state in australia



No, thorny's only eat ants, not really worth keeping.... a bit like Bandy Bandy's only eating blind snakes...those herps with such a specialist diet really don't do that well in captivity unless you devote yourself to them 24/7.


----------



## snakes_666 (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Retic (Feb 15, 2009)

Stunning photo's of some beautiful animals, American colubrids are one of my favourite groups of snakes and Indigos are one of my favourite colubrids. Keep em coming.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 16, 2009)

love the pics ...I like rattle snakes...


----------

